# People still de-tuning tip and tail contact points?



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Do people still detune the tip and tail on boards these days?

Is it neeeded on an RCR board?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah, I still do it!!!!! 

But I love to tinker!!!!! :hairy:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I've never done it, don't see the need once you're past the beginner level.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Phedder said:


> I've never done it, don't see the need once you're past the beginner level.


Terje must've been at beginner level when this vid was made?????


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

OP mentioned detuning nose and tail CONTACT points. Terje detuned (well, not him, but his shop guy) the tip and tail, but not the contact pts.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> OP mentioned detuning nose and tail CONTACT points. Terje detuned (well, not him, but his shop guy) the tip and tail, but not the contact pts.


He did in the video I watched?????


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

OP said contact points, which will reduce your edge hold. If you're doing a lot of park and nose pressing on rails or boxes, then I can see the point in detuning the actual tip and tail edges that aren't part of the effective edge.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Phedder said:


> OP said contact points, which will reduce your edge hold. If you're doing a lot of park and nose pressing on rails or boxes, then I can see the point in detuning the actual tip and tail edges that aren't part of the effective edge.


A couple of mm into the effective edge won't reduce the edge hold!!!!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I always slightly de-tune my boards slightly past the contact points. Doesn't impact edgehold, but reduces catchiness and IMO makes the board roll in and out of turns smoother.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

There's even some companies that used to de-tune at the factory!!!!!

Lib was one, for example!!!!!

* I don't really know if anyone still does it, as I just do it before I take a new board for a burl anyways!!!!!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Terje must've been at beginner level when this vid was made?????




Looks like a T6 !!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I actually detuned my RCR tip and tail contacts. 


Made it a little less catchy. Probably lost some edge hold, but not much.

Also, the D1 comes factory detuned on the rip and tail. Not totally detuned, but 2* bevel on the tip and tail.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Obviously personal preference is the name of the game here. I've never done it and never had issues from not doing it. Even my full camber boards I don't find 'catchy' and if I've caught an edge I doubt detuning a few mm of the EE would have made a difference. Though I did get my park board second hand so not sure what's been done, I have sharpened the edges myself a few times, full length.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't de-tune at all and in fact I actually tune/sharpen my edges mid season (sometimes twice in a season).

My main boards are a RCR and traditional camber.

However, I've never ridden rails or halfpipe. The only park features I hit are S or M kickers and the odd box.

Imo I don't think it matters too much either way for most people, including myself.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I detuned my Happy Place which is RCR about 1-1.5" into the EE. I bought that board specifically for jibbing and goofing around. It definitely loosened the ride up and made it even more surfy and forgiving (first hand comparison). I don't detune my all mountain CRC boards at all.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I've never detuned (skis or boards) for the simple fact that I would have no idea whether I'm doing it right or not or if it even had an effect.

I simply put my faith in the people building them that know what they are doing. When people say detuned by the manufacturer to me that means they took the time ship a proper board. It shouldn't be an extra step, it should be part of the process and not even worth mentioning.

I figure 90% of people don't even know how to spell detune(or is it de-tune), the manufacturer doesn't want a ship things that make life difficult for the bulk of their sales.

Of course there are exceptions, it's just my general thinking.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

f00bar said:


> I've never detuned (skis or boards) for the simple fact that I would have no idea whether I'm doing it right or not or if it even had an effect.
> 
> I simply put my faith in the people building them that know what they are doing. When people say detuned by the manufacturer to me that means they took the time ship a proper board. It shouldn't be an extra step, it should be part of the process and not even worth mentioning.
> 
> ...


That's what I thought too. Why mess with a good thing?

Until yesterday I emailed YES for their edge specs so that I can keep my own edges sharp.

They guys me the specs then told me to remember to detune.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

f00bar said:


> I've never detuned (skis or boards) for the simple fact that I would have no idea whether I'm doing it right or not or if it even had an effect.
> 
> I simply put my faith in the people building them that know what they are doing. When people say detuned by the manufacturer to me that means they took the time ship a proper board. It shouldn't be an extra step, it should be part of the process and not even worth mentioning.
> 
> ...


There's some manufacturers that don't even put a base bevel on their edges!!!!!

Most don't even properly wax the things!!!!!

Maybe it's all left to the customer to decide, and most good shops will talk those things over when you purchase a board from them!!!!! Something that's been lost in Cyberland!!!!!

Kinda like gettin your boots fitted!!!!! 

It's the finer little things in life that make it easier, and in most cases that little bit more enjoyable?????


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Motogp990 said:


> I don't de-tune at all and in fact I actually tune/sharpen my edges mid season (sometimes twice in a season).
> 
> My main boards are a RCR and traditional camber.
> 
> ...


I tune my edges pretty much every time I wax!!!!! Most times it's only to clean up little burrs!!!!!

But I'll always de-tune the tip and tail contact points!!!!!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> There's some manufacturers that don't even put a base bevel on their edges!!!!!
> 
> Most don't even properly wax the things!!!!!
> 
> ...


Eh, It'll detune on its own if it needs it everytime you catch it and scorpion  Nature will find its balance.

I think once in 30 years I've had a shop mention detuning on some new equipment. I'll be honest, I often look at the videos of them doing the edges on a grinding and thought to myself that they are doing it way to fast to possibly be doing a proper job every time.

But then I consider they are good at what they do and I really think in general we over analyse things to the micron when there are much larger forces in play and people tend to make adjustments without even realizing it.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Eh, It'll detune on its own if it needs it everytime you catch it and scorpion  Nature will find its balance.
> 
> I think once in 30 years I've had a shop mention detuning on some new equipment. I'll be honest, I often look at the videos of them doing the edges on a grinding and thought to myself that they are doing it way to fast to possibly be doing a proper job every time.
> 
> But then I consider they are good at what they do and I really think in general we over analyse things to the micron when there are much larger forces in play and people tend to make adjustments without even realizing it.


It can be done quickly on a machine cause it's set up to do so!!!!! 

Most shops will do big volumes in both tunes and hire gear upkeep, so doin it by hand just wouldn't be feasible!!!!! 

Even without a machine, I could do the edges in under a minute!!!!! Watch the video I posted, if you cut out the narration he's really not doin much!!!!!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

f00bar said:


> Eh, It'll detune on its own if it needs it everytime you catch it and scorpion  Nature will find its balance.
> 
> I think once in 30 years I've had a shop mention detuning on some new equipment. I'll be honest, *I often look at the videos of them doing the edges on a grinding and thought to myself that they are doing it way to fast to possibly be doing a proper job every time.*
> 
> But then I consider they are good at what they do and I really think in general we over analyse things to the micron when there are much larger forces in play and people tend to make adjustments without even realizing it.


What, the way they are lookin' at you while they're talkin' & you can see the board is no longer @ a 90?

Haha, yeah I love that


TT


----------

